# Spanish Road Info



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I'm doing a bit of research for January's trip to the sun. 

It's a few years since we were in Madrid, so if you went through Madrid this summer you might be able to help.

Is the M50 Outer ring road complete.

Did you use the Rapid Autopistas around Madrid, if so any comments.

It seems that the

Autopistas (Toll roads) are now AP1, 2 etc.

Autovia (Free) are now A1, 2 etc.

Is the resigning complete or is it still ongoing and do you have any
observations on the Spanish roads.

Our most likely route will be, West coast of France, San Sebastian, Irurtzun, Vitoria, Burgos, Madrid, Granada & Malaga.

Any info will be most welcome.

Details of Spanish Motorways HERE

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have just got back from Madrid. However we did not have to negotiate the city as we stayed just to the north. We went down the route you have listed and it was all fine.
On way down we tried Calais down to Rouen and then the new motorway via LeMans and on to Tours. Apart from the bit around Rouen its all motorway or good dual carriageway. On the return we came straight up and around Paris.. Tolls were slightly cheaper this way but only by 20 euro.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Tonka,

I just hope the weather behaves itself in January and we should not have any problems.

Don


----------

